# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  هل ترحبو بالأميره ؟؟

## اميرة البنات

انا أميرهـ جديدهـ اريد ان ترحبوا بي 

فهل من مرحب ؟؟

فدوه لعيونكــــــــم :bigsmile:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أميرة البنات 

حياج الله 
البيت بيتك والمكان مكانك 


بانتظار ابداعاتك خيتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الأخت أميرة*

*السلام عليكم أكيد انرحب فيش واجد بعد*

*و احنا عدنا شم أميرة في المنتدى*

*يالله اشربي عصيرش و اكلي كيكتش و على العمل فورا لأن عدنا في المنتدى أعياد ميلاد كثيرة*

*و ادخلي سلمي عليهم و باركي ليهم*

*و اتشيطري*

*و مع  ألف بركة و خير* 

*و مع السلامة*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

حياكٍ المولى عزوجل 
الديار دياركٍ فتفضلي مع في اسرنتا لصغيرة 
لتستفيدي وتفيدي
فنحن اخوة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## اميرة البنات

أنورت واســــفرت **

رحبو بهـــا شكـــراً جزيلااً لهـــم 

أحـــبتي اشكركم على التـــرحيب 

تحــــياتي

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## اميرة البنات

كبريــــاء ّّّّ 

عزيزتي تشكرات على الترحيبـ 

الرووعهـ..،،

سلامـ

----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ فيك يالغلا نورتي المنتدى وإن شاء الله تنبسطي معنآ وتكووني مبدعهـ

*

----------


## اميرة البنات

يسلمووووووو ع الترحيب 

ســـــــــــــلامـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## اميرة البنات

//

عفاف الهدى

يسلموو ع الترحيب 

//

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## أموله

أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أختي الكريمه .. 

¨°o.O ( ..^اميرة البنآت ^.. ) O.o°¨  
حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .








*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*








 حللتم أهـــلاً ونزلـتم سهــلاً 









ولكم خالص التحايا
اميرة باحساسي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا




ننتظر ابداعاتش
دمتي بخير

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## حسسينو



----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## اميرة البنات

يسلموووووووووووو ع الترحيب 


عافاكمـ ربي 

تحيتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ومرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .







*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*









 حللتم أهـــلاً ونزلـتم سهــلاً 


















اميرة باحساسي

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## كعبة العاشقين

يامسيق الشوق ردي وهتفي وبلغي تحياتي للي يريد منا هلا ومسهلا

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## النظره البريئه

أميرة البنات 

حياج الله 
البيت بيتك والمكان مكانك 


بانتظار ابداعاتك خيتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## حسسينو



----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## اميرة البنات

ي ــسلمؤؤ ع الترح ــيب


احبتي

منوورين

----------


## علوكه



----------


## بقآيا حنين

>> أميرة البنات <<


بمشاعر الإخوة الصادقة ، وكفوف الوفاء الندية ..

نمد إليك كفنا ، نرمي بذور الأخلاق ، ونتعهدها بالإخلاص والوفاء

من نبع إسلامنا الصافي لنجني منها ثمرا يانعا من الإبداع الراقي ،

مرحبا بك فردا في أسرتنا الواحدة { .. *شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* ، لعالي الفائدة والمتعة والعلم ..

مرحبا بك بين زهور الكلمة الهادفة ، ورحيق الفكر الراقي ، وشهد الأدب، وباحة الحب والأمل

نصنع من الكلمة حياة.. ونكون في الفضاء بقعة مضيئة.. ملؤها الفرح وشذاها الفل والياسمين

نملأ الأرض نورا ، ويفوح شذانا في الجو عطرا .. يتنفسه كل رايح وغاد ..

فهنيئا لنا ولك .. هنيئا لقلوبنا معانقة قلبك .. وهنيئا لحروفنا معانقة حروفك ..

نعطر حبر الكلمات في الأجواء ، ونفرش ورود المودة في الأرجاء..

وقد آن أن تمد إلينا كفيك ، وتشاركنا الحياة ..

حياة القلوب .. وحياة النفوس.. وحياة الأبدان .. في طاعة الرحمن.. إلى جنة الرضوان

ننتظر منك جميل الإبداع، وحسن القول والعمل.

كلنا أمل أن تكون لحظاتك معنا هي قمة سعادتك كما هي قمة سعادتنا ..



ننتظرك بشوق ..

----------

